

Temporally Quaquaversal Virtual Nanomachine Programming In Multiple... - bkudria
http://www.blip.tv/file/1145545

======
bkudria
Humorous, but interesting talk by Daminan Conway, with the full title:
"Temporally Quaquaversal Virtual Nanomachine Programming In Multiple
Topologically Connected Quantum-Relativistic Parallel Timespaces...Made Easy!"

